
Watch This Video. Do The Complete Opposite of Whatever It Says. - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.ijango.biz/Default.aspx
======
jasonlbaptiste
I hope that one day MLM/ network marketing is made illegal.

My two favorite quotes:

"What if you could multi-level Google?"

"We proceeded to file patents to protect the idea!"

------
jasoncartwright
Some info about this chap: <http://www.clicksniper.com/ijango-scam-cameron-
sharpe/>

------
speby
This poor dude... probably has the neural capacity to learn and be
intelligent. Sadly, he's the same type of fad monkey trying to call the kettle
black and hoping to get rich quick. Oh well, I'm hope he'll learn by
experimentation. Well, at least he's got a cool car and slick loafers. YEA!

------
there
i couldn't stand watching/listening to the guy. what's his message?

~~~
rodyancy
If you can't stand that, don't read this <http://cameronbsharpe.com/>

It is his attempt to redeem himself after making a bunch of money and babies,
drinking too much and snorting a bunch of cocaine, and ripping a bunch of
people off.

Any product or service that provides real value to customers doesn't need MLM
to succeed. That being said, these schemes make their founders a ton of money.
SkyBiz was an internet based MLM in 2002. Their revenue was said to be 200
million a year. Although, eventually the FTC filed a civil suit and through a
settlement forced them to close down.

~~~
stanleydrew
In that life-story he keeps claiming that this incarnation of his life isn't
based on selfish pursuits, that he's changed. Supposedly ijango is going to be
good for everyone, and make everyone's life better.

I don't understand how this ponzi scheme isn't selfish though. I mean the
whole company is set up to get more and more people paying the affiliate fees
or whatever right? There's zero discussion of what product or service they
will offer. They aren't planning to create any value with this thing. That
seems selfish.

------
dsil
Oh my: "The economy is _literally_ nose-diving."

------
synnik
I got two minutes in, and he still hadn't actually said anything. So I stopped
listening.

------
jibiki
So, is this an affiliate program/pyramid scheme mashup? That seems pretty
clever.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
It's network marketing pyramid scheme of Netvibes. I don't know where these
people come from. Do they breed them somewhere?

"We did research to see if anyone else did this before. NO ONE HAS. So we
filed patents"... Yup no one has done an internet start page before. Sigh.

~~~
unalone
We have them on Hacker News too. They crawl around the #startups channel.

Some people care more about a quick buck than they do about making good
things. There's nothing wrong with that, though I'll never quite understand
their obsessions.

~~~
iamwil
I'll venture to say there's something wrong with just making the quick buck.
Unless you're starving, I don't really see it as a good excuse.

It seems when one's life is in the pursuit for money for its own end and
meaning, it's easy chase after things you don't really want in life. In
addition, it makes it easier to do careless things to others, stifle
innovation, and harm the environment, because you're just optimizing on money.

And in the end, the great businessmen of yesteryear are mostly remembered from
how they benefited humanity. Hardly anyone knows or remembers exactly how much
Ford and Rockerfeller made off the top of their head.

~~~
unalone
I have similar sentiments, but I won't call it outright wrong. I just don't
spend my time dealing with the money-grabbers. Their lifestyle doesn't appeal
to me.

------
seekely
Read the Terms and Conditions
([http://www.ijango.biz/Portals/1/IJANGOTermsConditions072809....](http://www.ijango.biz/Portals/1/IJANGOTermsConditions072809.pdf))
to find out what $149 + $19.99 monthly fee can buy you!

I feel angered for all the people that will inevitably be burned by iJango.
What are the options to getting something like this shutdown or at least
investigated? What is the likelihood this will succeed?

~~~
auston
DDoS from people outside of the U.S.

~~~
darthbit
that would be awesome if their big launch on August 1st turned into a huge
404.

~~~
huffer
yep, let's call the 4chan guys up! "My name is Winston Wolf; I solve problems"

------
Dilpil
Is this an affiliate marketing scam or a parody of affiliate marketing scams?

I mean the guy is so full of shit that he cannot possibly be for real. Oh and
there is a link on the front page that leads to the front page. Also, the name
seems far too silly. The compensation plan begins with the phrase "At iJango,
we are committed to the highest standards of ethics and integrity".

And really, the center of the internet?

------
jlangenauer
Wow, that was truly awful. But I did learn something: the word "habitually"
should never be used in speech, unless you want to encourage your listeners to
think of the word "bitch".

------
limmeau
And I thought he would at some point finally talk about new features of the
1.1 release. Well, thinking time's over for today.

------
moe
Hilarious. It just leaves a bitter taste as it wasn't _meant_ to be satire?

------
cote
Check all the downtown Austin scenery as he talks. Does this dude live here?

------
sahaj
isn't google already doing this? google is multi-leveling itself. google makes
money from all these "think about it" activities that this dude describes.

------
joshu
I got maybe halfway through before I had to close it.

------
darthbit
everyone Google iJango and click all the PPC ads. They are all ads by the
reps.

------
aupajo
Thanks, I needed a laugh.

------
rokhayakebe
Frankly I found this guy rather hilarious. I don't even think there is a point
in saying he is just trying to screw a few hopeful who think they can make
money from doing nothing.

------
sutro
Impossible is nothing.

